# my phone dash mount v.panavise/proclip



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey that's really fantastic! Can you please tell me how does it mount to your dashboard. I definitely think that I'm going to order one.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pull the silver plastic " V " that has the vents....it just pops off http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsT20dXdm1I

7mm bolt head gets undone a couple turns to slip the panavise mount in, tighten the bolt

push the silver plastic " V " that has the vents back in

DONE.

ends up looking like this http://a248.e.akamai.net/origin-cdn.volusion.com/pdamn.wprcd/v/vspfiles/photos/751-102-711-2.jpg

then bolt the proclip swivel mount to that....youll need your own lil bolts and nuts for that part


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow! A lot easier than I thought it would be. I am definitely ordering mine when I get home from work. Thank you for the information.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Cool gizmo for the cell phone and what have you ..


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

That's one of the best looking phone mounts I've seen. I'd like to see some more pictures of how the phone mounts to the clip. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> That's one of the best looking phone mounts I've seen. I'd like to see some more pictures of how the phone mounts to the clip.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


the phone (in its case...i have lifeproof case) slides from the top into the holder (proclip), it cant fall thru...has a stop at the bottom, so the phone goes in and out from the top of the holder

the holder (proclip) is bolted to the dash mount (panavise) with 4 lil bolts and nuts

the bolt holes of the holder and the dash mount match up, as its an industry standard

other pics (not mine) showing the side view of how the the holder bolts to the dash mount iPhone mount - Panavise / ProClip combo - Dodge Challenger Forum: Challenger & SRT8 Forums

if i havent understood you correctly or splained it correctly lemme know


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i have the same panavise/proclip combo in my jeep and had it in my miata as well

looks good, its out of the way but still within reach and easy to use while in place

installation is retardedly easy

i was hesitant as the dash mount says 2011-2012.....but the radio in my 2014 looks the same as 2012, so i took the chance....fits and installs as per instructions.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

So there are two separate pieces, a clip that mounts to the car, then a phone mount that bolts to the clip? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I've used a proclip on a number of my cars, highly recommended.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> So there are two separate pieces, a clip that mounts to the car, then a phone mount that bolts to the clip?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


yep

panavise makes the car specific dash mount

proclip makes the phone specific holder

they bolt together using industry standard AMPS bolt pattern.


----------



## theburro (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks to this thread, I ordered the Panavise mount for my 2013 Cruze and couldn't be happier. I ordered the RAM mount phone holder to go with it.

This phone clip RAM Universal X-Grip® Cell/iPhone Holder with 1" Ball and this arm RAM Double Socket Arm for 1" Ball Bases. Overall Length: 3.69"

The arm may be too long, I'm going to try the short arm and see if I like it better. But so far I love the mount. My wife has the X-grip holder in her car, and she loves it. Holds the phone solid.

I had to go to Lowes and get (4) M5 bolts & nuts to hold the RAM mount to the Panavise mount, neither one comes with screws/bolts.


----------

